

Life With Spock: When Your Father Is an Engineer - rbanffy
http://www.eetimes.com/author.asp?section_id=36&doc_id=1318896

======
pwg
Single page link:

[http://www.eetimes.com/author.asp?section_id=36&doc_id=13188...](http://www.eetimes.com/author.asp?section_id=36&doc_id=1318896&print=yes)

For those of use who would prefer to read the article whole, instead of
chopped up into six arbitrary pieces.

